# Limited out on Groupers,Gags,yellowedge,scamp on RECESS



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We were able to get a little live bait for a off shore trip. The team met at the house around 6 and took our time in getting ready to go fishing. The temperature was a cold 27 degrees. There was ice everywere on the boat and the drain plug was also frozen in the live well. Brad, Donald, Rob, Tim and myself made up the polar bear crew today LOL. As we headed out the Pensacola pass the seas were a comfortable 1 to 2 foot from the NE.It wasa great ride out, no one got any sea spray on them, which helped to keep everyone warm. About 10 miles out the temp warmed up to around 50 degrees. Our first stop was in 240 ft., but all we could catch was a few scamp there. I think that area has been worked over lately. It seemed likethe the gags have moved in a little. We found the gags again in about 165feet of water.Our biggest problem today was sharks. Tim was able to bring a large bull shark up for a release and Donald brought a nice hammerhead up also for another release. But they did not brother us any more after that. Tim is the new grouper master (I told you Rob, watch out for your title) We left for home about 1:30 with a box of fish to clean. The ride in was better then the ride out, there was a light breeze out of the SE around 3 knots.I am sure Rob will add a few pictures later that he took offshore.Here is a few pictures of our trip. See you all out there next Saturday. Gene and Crew WE HAVE ADDED MORE PICTURES DOWN IN THE REPLYS


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!! How rough was it today ?? Heard it was supposed to be nice.Thanks for posting.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Fantastic catch.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

It was a beautiful day today & not too cold after mid-morning. Looks like you did pretty good out there.=D


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I gotta say, you guys have skills! We went out today and caught a few jacks but only got 2 legal red grouper in the boat. They were nice sized, butwe have never limited out on grouper like you guys do! We even had live bait and everything!

Anyway, I took some video and will post a report later.


----------



## jacksoncounty (Sep 13, 2008)

:usaflag Fantastic time out there today guys! Really good to meet Rob and B-Rad, hope to do it again soon. also-LOVE-the new boat :hungry


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats, Gene looks like you and your crew had a good trip. keep the purple recess working :bowdown:bowdown:usaflag Tony


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

you guys do it again!! Great job :clap:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *jacksoncounty (1/17/2009)*:usaflag Fantastic time out there today guys! Really good to meet Rob and B-Rad, hope to do it again soon. also-LOVE-the new boat :hungry


 Donald you are welcome to go anytime. I thought for a while you were going to be the new grouper master :doh but Tim has a way to get the big ones out of the rocks. He tells me one day he will teachus how. ROFL Gene


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome catch


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Good job guys. Can't wait to get out myself. Will be down next weekend and hope for the kind of weather you had. A little ic eis not too bad for that kind of catch.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

way to kick some azz tim. job well done guys :clap glad to hear the seas were nice.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

whos birthday? either way happy b-day looks like a good one.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Gene, happy birthday today. I had a great time as always. 

Tim was on fire as usual today. Donald put up a pretty good showing today also. We all had a blast and thats what its all aboutthe limit of grouper was just a bounus. Here are a few more pictures from the trip. 

Flat seas all day long temperature was just about perfect.










Donald with a nice Scamp.










Donald with a Gag that did not make it back to its hole.










Tim (Grouper Master for the day) with the biggest Gag of the day. The leader was split from rubbing aganist the rocks.










Donald bowed up on another big fish.










Tim with the results of a great day in the Gulf. Some fine eats right there.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats a fine mess of Sea Kittens right there. You guys need to leave a few for seed. Congratulations on another fine catch.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Captain Rog' (1/17/2009)*Thats a fine mess of Sea Kittens right there. You guys need to leave a few for seed. Congratulations on another fine catch.


 We left all the red snapper and any scamp under 18 inches.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That's a lot of fine eating there...:bowdown


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Again, your bells are bigger than my bells! I'm a sissy in the winter, it was too cold for me!!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey I cant see any yellowedge in the pics? What kind of size were they?


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice catch! Went out today, late....need to learn these Grouper tactics here in Pensacola. Again great catch:bowdown!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch Fellas. You should be getting some reports from me soon I leave for Wake Island next week can't wait to do some blue water fishing from the beach. Congrats Tim on being the new"GROUPER MASTER":clap:clap:letsdrinkI do like that photo of that awesome looking fish box.:clap:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Lickety-Split (1/17/2009)*Hey I cant see any yellowedge in the pics? What kind of size were they?


 It is hard to see the yellowedge. They are in the middle of the first picture on top. The sizes are in the 20-21 inch range. I can make them out by there straight tails not so much of their yellow color in the pictures. Gene


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

You guys had another great trip. Recess has definately got the grouper thing down pat!

Congrats!!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

you guys rule! man nice catch! you guys catch enough to feed the whole neighborhood!


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

That is a fine catch!! Wish i didn't have BUCK FEVER so bad would love to go out.. But this time of year i gotta be in the woods..


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Gene,

Thanks for another great trip. I figured the thermometer was going to make us a little bit uncomfortable out there, butit just really wasn't a factor. Tim and Donald were definitely on fire yesterday...hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *reelhappy (1/18/2009)*you guys rule! man nice catch! you guys catch enough to feed the whole neighborhood!


Honestly we do we give more than half the fillets to people who cant fish and never get fresh fish or even fish for that matter . Shoot we give it to anyone who appreciates it. And thanks for all the nice comments.

TIM


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys sure know how to tear up those grouper.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *parrothead (1/17/2009)*Very nice !!!!!!!!!! How rough was it today ?? Heard it was supposed to be nice.Thanks for posting.:clap:clap:clap
> 
> Scott


 Scott is was calm 1 to 2 and turn warmer out about 10 miles.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Gene, you would be surprised the warm weather is always out there. The gulfstream runs offshore and rarely ever gets down into the 60s. There is always a big difference at around 25 miles south from here..


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are some picturesof the finished product from the Saturday trip. I used the Bonefish Grill Pan Asian sauce recipe, and it was excellent. 

Pan Asian Style Scamp with broccoli sauteedin olive oil/garlic on the side:


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Butterfly jigs, 65 to 80 lb power pro and you will catch all the scamps you can legally haul. Good luck guys


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Butterfly jigs and 65 to 80 lb powerpro, 160 to 340 feet of waterand you can catch all the scamps you can legally haul right now. Fish mostly natural bottom. The scamps will carry youaway. The edge from the 13250 to 13180is loaded up right now. Good luck guys.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Capt. Delynn (1/19/2009)*Butterfly jigs, 65 to 80 lb power pro and you will catch all the scamps you can legally haul. Good luck guys


 I missed the question in the post? But thanks for the good luck comment. Capt. Gene


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I have noticed that the scamps do like the vertical jigs.


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

nice haul and nice boat. I myself don't know of any spots past 180 feet. Maybe one day I will get a number or two. Happy late new year.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Tim may be the Grouper master of this trip but I would have to say that the whole Recess crew have been the Grouper masters this year. It seems like every report is better than the last one. Congrats and keep up the good work.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown Great job and happy belated birthday!!! Can we get a taste report now!!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job guys! Happy Birthday Gene!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *true-king (1/19/2009)*I have noticed that the scamps do like the vertical jigs.


Yes you can catch scamps using vertical jigs but you also catch alot of AJ's and we try to stay away from them while targeting groupers. There is better baits to use then jigs. Gene


----------

